# Outbackers.com Helps Katrina Family



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

*Outback for Katrina Fund*

Outbackers.com has been an invaluable resource for Outback owners and prospective Outback owners. In the face of the tragedy caused by hurricane Katrina, let's make the Outbackers.com family an outreach to one or more families who've lost their homes in this catastrophe.

As you may or may not know, Vern (founder of Outbackers.com) is selling his Outback due to health problems and rising fuel prices. See his post here:

Vern's Announcement

I contacted Vern and he told me that his Outback had not yet been sold. I asked if he would be interested in selling his Outback to an Outbackers.com Katrina Fund, if one were started, and he thought it was a good idea.

So here's the idea:

1) We start a website called "OutbackforKatrina.com" and explain what we're doing and ask for donations. I've already registered the domain name.

2) Open a PayPal account and invite some of Outbackers.com's moderators to share administrative rights to monitor the funds for "checks and balances."

3) Make an impassioned plea for all Outbackers.com users to give whatever they can to make this happen.

4) Find a deserving and needy family in Mississippi or Louisiana who can use Vern's Outback as a their new home until they are relocated.

5) Once Vern's trailer is paid off, we give the title to the family.

If we collect more than needed to pay off Vern's trailer, we might give the family additional money or look to buy another trailer.

This will do a few things. First, we're helping Vern out and we all know how much Vern has done to make Outbackers.com a reality. Second, it helps a family in need and shows everyone that Outback owners not only have good taste in RVs, but also have a heart!

I will start off the fund with a contribution of $250. I want to hear from all Outbackers...Are you in? How much can you give to make this happen?

Once the website is live and the PayPal account is active, we will announce the details again. What I need to see now is a strong response from the general membership and some moderators who are willing to step up and monitor the process.

We also need volunteers to:

1) Administrate collected funds
2) Find and vet an appropriate family or families
3) Driver(s) to take the trailer down.

I offer to organize the fund, set up the website and PayPal account, and contact Keystone to try to get matching funds or possibly a donated trailer.
Maybe we can contact local RV dealers and see what they might be willing to kick in.

This can only happen if every regular Outbackers.com contributing member makes some contribution. If we get a poor response, it may not get off the ground.

Remember, most of us not only have our Outbacks, we have our homes, our families, our jobs, our health and our lives. We have so much to be grateful for! Show your gratitude for your blessings and give what you can.

What do you think folks, ARE WE UP TO THIS??


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

I'd be happy to contribute. just let me know when the site is up and running.

great idea!!!!

scott


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

I have an organization that I have been donating to and will hopefully be involved with some rebuilding work this spring, but I want to say that I think this sounds like a great idea and a practical one as well. I look forward to hearing about its progress.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## ccauthor (Jul 30, 2004)

I'd be happy to contribute. I'll keep an eye on the site to see if it works out. (about $100 or so)
Great Idea!









Calvin


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Count me in!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow! I never thought that I would say this about the Outbackers.com crew, but I'm a bit surprised. I posted this message to garner interest and see if we, as a group, would have the enthusiasm to make this happen. Either everyone felt that FEMA was doing enough or everyone thought it was just an idea, but I was looking for a little more than 5 replies! Being that this was a pinned message for over a week in the General Discussion board with over 200 views, to get only 5 replies is a bit disheartening.

In light of the response, I will not be launching OutbackforKatrina.com. Thanks to those who did respond. I encourage those who want to help to go here:

Samaritan's Purse Relief

Sorry we didn't make this happen! Keep the victims in your prayers...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Glenn,

Sorry about your dissapointment in the response to this idea. I think, at least from my perspective (the only one I can give!), is that while it was a fine and noble idea, and I'm sure you're heart was in the right place, there were too many unanswered questions. Not the least of which, just how much money were we going to have to raise to buy Vern's trailer? Much as I'm sure Vern would want to do his part, I can't see him giving it away for much below market value. To do that would place an unfair burden to him.

And while Outbackers boosts a membership of well over 1,500 now, the true number of active members is much less. This reality has to be taken into account when calculating what kind of contributions would be required of those who would be likely to participate.

Then there is the issue of finding a suitable recipient. That in itself could be a huge undertaking, frought with the potential of our goodwill being taken advantage of. Not by our fellow Outbackers, but by the scum that invariably crawl out of the gutters whenever a disaster like this happens. Thier only goal to line thier own pockets at the expense of the suffering. Are any of us in a position to commit the time and resources required to guarantee this would not happen?

Again, a wonderful idea, but in the end I believe our donations will be put to better use through relief organizations already in place (i.e.: The Red Cross, Salvation Army, etc.)

Thanks for the wonderful idea. If nothing else, it helps affirm our belief in the basic goodness of our fellow man. Something that sometimes seems in short supply these days.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I think another one of the issues is that we are constantly bombarded with donation seekers already. IMHO

I get mailers every week from work, and the last 2 had donation cards in for 2 different organizations. They are already deducting 1%from my pay for donations. Every retail store I walk into has a donation can for money.

As much as I would like to donate to every cause, there just is not enough cash flow to do so. If I was independently wealthy, it would be another story....but then you would have already heard about my $10 Million donation on the news









I think it was a very good idea also, just think that people are up to their ears in donating already.

Steve


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Doug,

I think you are right on the money.

That combined with the fact that I am probably going to be assigned to FEMA from USDOL for a minimum of thirty days. I will be helping in my own way.

During Hurricane Isabel, I shoveled rip rap for days to clear the road at my Aunt's home so FEMA could get in to evaluate. I was also fighting for generators at Lowes to help my family members.

I wish I could have helped........Sorry!

Glenn, you heart was in the right place.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Glenn,

This was galant effort and a good idea on your part. You put enough time and effort into to justify a response so I am sorry for not responding to your post.

However, I think you are being a bit harsh and a bit unfair.

My church has stepped up and is now paying the rent for a family that was left with nothing due to Katrina. They have relocated to our coumminity and until they can support themselves we are taking care of everything. Even furnishing the apartment. This is being done because our congreation (including myself) has made the donations to make it possible.

So, it may simply be that a good number of your fellow Outbackers are already making donations and could not afford another one and not that we don't care as your post infers.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> So, it may simply be that a good number of your fellow Outbackers are already making donations and could not afford another one and not that we don't care as your post infers.


CamperDC,

I never inferred that Outbackers didn't care. I expressed my concern that no one REPLIED! If someone had reservations about the approach, I would have like to have heard them earlier.

But for me to accuse Outbackers of not caring is ridiculous! Look at all the help we've given to hundreds of fellow campers...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Thanks for the effort Glenn. And sadly this is the first I have seen of this thread and have been offline alot recently. I suspect that many others (as is the case with myself) have already made donations to the charitable orgs and are donated out.

Thanks again for your concern and efforts.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

glennsteers said:


> CamperDC said:
> 
> 
> > So, it may simply be that a good number of your fellow Outbackers are already making donations and could not afford another one and not that we don't care as your post infers.
> ...


Glenn,

Okay, fair enough. My apoligies.. I read a bit more into your post then you intended. Sorry about that. Funny thing, I had just gotten hit with two other requests to support other organizations and I was thinking when will it end. Then minutes later I read your post. I over reacted a bit so again, sorry about that.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

No problem! Hey can a moderator "unpin" this thread so I can go back into relative obscurity?

shy


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Done! Unpinned!


----------

